# Which of these tugs would you get...



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

So I'm thinking of snagging a flirt pole off this site and my dog LOVES to tug on a snake we have I'd like to replace it with an actual tug...

So ... here is the list of tugs I don't see much difference than material and I'm too much of a newbie to know which material is better for what... 

ideally this is just a play toy / reward.

Dog Tug Toys, Bite Suit Tugs, Jute Tugs, Leather Tugs, Fire Hose Tugs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use French linen. Synthetic and leather/suede get really slippery. I personally hate the feel of jute on my own hands.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My dog progressed as he grew to being able to bite and tug on harder tugs. French LInen was a good start. I have heard firehose can be hard on teeth. My french linen tugs have lasted well, too.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I like synthetic, french linen and jute stuff. I just got the jute puppy rag from elitek9 and I really like it. It's well put together and didn't cost a fortune. 
Jute Puppy Tug Shamee-Elite K-9


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Yeah I was looking at the Jute (Jute Tug (3 x 10) 1 Handle - $10.00 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I also prefer french linnen. If it's for a puppy then make sure it's soft. Most puppy tugs will say puppy tug, and if not then usually the french linen will be the softest. I also always try and get two handled tugs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

another for the synthetic(french linen) two handled. Mine have held up well!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Can-am on ebay has great deals on tugs in packages ---- yes - definitely the french linen....no synthetic or fire hose....bad on teeth

Lee


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

Gunnar's favorite toy is his fire hose tug. He obeys better when this is the reward than he does when food is used. 

And the fire hose has lasted better than anything else except his kong solid rubber ball (which is his second favorite reward). As for teeth, I could see it being had on enamel, especially if you let the material get filled up with dirt or sand. But I wash mine.


----------

